# "Forrest Fenn" Treasure Found



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Well the treasure hunt is over! they didn't give the location where it was found just that it was found in the "Rocky Mountains" like Forrest described in the poem and they didn't give the name of the person who found it he wanted to stay anonymous the chest contained gold coins, gold nuggets and gem stones weighing total 22 pounds valued at 1 million $$$ .


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I have to admit, solving a riddle and finding hidden treasure sounds pretty cool. What an interesting thing to set up and pursue.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

What if he just went and got it himself since he survived the cancer?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Four people died trying to find it, according to the article I read. 
:shock:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

It's driving me bonkers that he hasn't let up with releasing even the state/general area now that it was found


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Pretty interesting legacy. 

I'd wager he'll never give up the details. He seems to like a good mystery.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

johnnycake said:


> It's driving me bonkers that he hasn't let up with releasing even the state/general area now that it was found


I followed the story when it first launched read the poem and thought it was pretty cool to be able to participate in a treasure hunt, a few years went by then I forgot about it until now and I agree johnnycake at least give the location where it was found!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Agreed, we at work have been trying to dissect this poem for a year now. It's been fun to try and figure out. We were planning a trip there in a couple weeks to go look. I really wish that they would tell us the location. :doh:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I know one thing, it wasn't me. 

These type of treasure hunts are fun to participate in. A local radio station had one a few years ago where you had to find a medallion to win a number of prizes. I talked to the person who found it and found out that I was in the correct spot a few days before he got there but I just didn't look at the tree that it was screwed to.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Now for the Rhoades mines...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Now for the Rhoades mines...


There was a old desert rat that lived on the edge of the San Rafael desert who lived like a hermit. When he needed money he would bring a 20 dollar gold piece into Price to sell and he would then go about his merry way.

Rumors were that he had coffee cans filled with them buried either on his property or out in the desert. When he passed away people that knew him dug wholes all over his property never finding a thing. So perhaps his treasures are still out there.

I know that anyone who would call BS on his adventures were quickly put into their place. He had pictures to prove what he had done and where he had gone. He was a government trapper in Yellowstone who took care of a lot of wolves and spent a winter with a 5pt bull elk, yes he had pictures to prove it. He also hunted tigers in India for the government after one would decided to start to feed on the villagers. He also culled elephants in Africa along with way too many adventures to list.

It was quite interesting to sit in his cabin drinking coffee and listening to him.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I wouldn't doubt there is a round 2.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

There is a lot of treasures buried threw out the Rocky Mountains that stories tell from the ole days some people get lucky and stumble across them due to development and erosion I know a ole timer he's about 80 years old still gets around good and sharp as a fox he use to tell me stories of the Spanish gold bullion coins that are told to be buried threw out the Uinta Mountains, back when he was younger he use to spend summers up there searching he had maps of mines and canyons where treasures where suppose to have been buried he never found the bullion coins but he found lots of cool relic items, he hung that up then started panning for gold in the creeks he had the whole set up to do it and he started to find gold he didn't hit the mother load but he showed me lots of glass jars full of little nuggets and dust it's just cool to know that there is still "Gold In THEM HILLS"


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh my he!! That orange has got to go. Its as bad as dubob's red.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It could be worse...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Then there is always the secrete message color

There is a sentence above this, you just need to decode it


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

JerryH said:


> Oh my he!! That orange has got to go. Its as bad as dubob's red.


  It's suppose to represent the weather for the day so for example 6-10-20 Sunny


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Did any members of this forum go searching for Fenn's treasure and have any adventures? I was thinking about all the people that quite their jobs and went on a full time search for it. While they all came up empty handed, I'm sure they have quite a few stories to tell their grandchildren, so long as they're not the ones who ended up dying!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

rtockstein said:


> Did any members of this forum go searching for Fenn's treasure and have any adventures?


Not us. We're too busy looking for Montezuma's treasure out on the 50. :doh:


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Sure seems like telling people your book is the secret to millions of dollars in treasure would be a good way to sell a book. Also seems like the guy who found it wouldn't be terribly likely to pass up a deal to do an interview about it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Jedidiah said:


> Sure seems like telling people your book is the secret to millions of dollars in treasure would be a good way to sell a book. Also seems like the guy who found it wouldn't be terribly likely to pass up a deal to do an interview about it.


Or he can just keep his trap shut and avoid all the publicity and people who now want money from him, including the government.


----------

